# 3 mnth BSH - 3 Looks



## felis (Jun 21, 2012)

sometimes wander if its the same cat ! :confused1:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiful!:001_wub:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

stunning, looks similar to my baba rufus


----------



## moonkitty (Jul 25, 2012)

What a stunning cat!, gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Melba (Feb 19, 2012)

What a gorgeous cutie!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

as very beautiful bsh if i say so myself


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Awww, gorgeous little teddy bear cat!


----------



## felis (Jun 21, 2012)

kellyrich said:


> stunning, looks similar to my baba rufus


oh yes he does look similar! maybe they are related somewhere down the line, seeing he was born London/Home Counties area.

Here are some more pics - coming upto 4 mnths old & growing.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww such a cute kitten, beautiful x_


----------



## felis (Jun 21, 2012)

Now 6 months old. Getting to be a big fella - gentle & friendly as always - loved by everyone he meets.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

felis said:


> Now 6 months old. Getting to be a big fella - gentle & friendly as always - loved by everyone he meets.


What colour is this gorgeous bundle of love? :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## felis (Jun 21, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> What colour is this gorgeous bundle of love? :001_wub:


His parents are Blue + Blue Tortie Colour Point

He is a blue..... i think???


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

He is a lovely boy - always have a soft spot for those teddy bear faces


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

looks like a blue to me but he is very handsome


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Blue, just like Gracie :001_wub:


----------



## felis (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments - here are some recent pics


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Lovely Boy!! Gone Broody again looking at British Kitties.
I love em to bits. Any colour any sex they are all so nice:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep def blue!


----------



## sweetface (Nov 5, 2012)

He is a gorgeous boy! Beautiful!


----------

